# Skin lession on breast ?



## codedog (Feb 14, 2012)

Can I still code 19120 if lesion is on skin of breast ,or do I code this AS  1140XWhat is the actual rule when it is on the breast skin ?thanks 
PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:	Left lateral breast skin lesion.

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:	Left lateral breast skin lesion.

PROCEDURE PERFORMED:	Excisional biopsy of skin lesion, left lateral breast.

ANESTHESIA:	MAC.

ESTIMATED BLOOD LOSS:	Minimal.

CLINICAL HISTORY:  female with a lesion on the skin of her left lateral breast and needle biopsy.

OPERATIVE PROCEDURE:  The patient was brought into the operating room and placed on the operating room table in the supine position and the left breast was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion; 10 cc of 1% lidocaine with epinephrine was injected for local anesthesia.  An elliptical incision was made to excise the mass on the skin of the left lateral breast with grossly negative margins.  The lesion was approximately 1 x 1 cm.  All the margins were grossly negative.  Hemostasis was achieved with electrocautery.  The specimen was marked for orientation, showed superior long lateral suture.  The wound was inspected and found to be hemostatic.  The skin was closed with interrupted 4-0 nylon stitches.  Sterile dressing was applied.  The patient tolerated the procedure well.


----------



## codedog (Feb 28, 2012)

just a note still looking foer something, path report came back as  scar- with chronic inflammation , so do  I CODE IT AS 19120 , OR GO INTO THR 11402 ?


----------



## jodierellis (Feb 29, 2012)

11402 if it's skin of breast. 19120 is only breast tissue.


----------

